# ipad 32Go ou ipad2 16Go sur le refurbstore



## exocet_39 (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

JE souhaite offrir à ma moitié un ipad, mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir.
Sur le refurb il y a:
-soit un ipad wifi 32GO avec la 3G à 400,
-soit un ipad2 wifi 16Go à 450,

Vaut-il mieux privilégier la taille de mémoire, ou bien passer à la version 2 qui offrirai (je ne sais pas) plus de pérennité ou d'application en plus.

C'est pour une utilisation essentiellement maison avec wifi: internet, station de musique, peut-être film à l'occasion pour le train, et quelques jeux (ça c'est pour moi!)

La version 2 mérite-t-elle le sacrifice de la mémoire.

merci


----------



## fentuz (19 Novembre 2011)

j'etais dans le meme cas
ipad 3G 64gb £400
ipad2 16Gb £359

J'allais prendre le 1er mais j'ai lu qu il a pas mal de soucis entre ipad et IOS 5 (que j'ai pas vraiment rencontrer sur iphone 4) 
Par mesure de precaution, j'ai pris ipad2


----------



## exocet_39 (20 Novembre 2011)

bon ben merci, je vais te suivre.


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2011)

Perso, je n'ai aucun souci avec mon iPad 1 et iOS 5. J'ai privilégié un achat avec 64 Mo de mémoire et un iPad 1 et non une version 2. Je ne le regrette pas. Le 2 ne m'aurait pas apporté grand-chose à part un gain de puissance dont je n'ai pas encore besoin.


----------



## fentuz (20 Novembre 2011)

Ipad 1 slows down after installing IOS 5


C'est l'un des nombreux threads


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2011)

Moi, j'ai même noté un gain de puissance en passant sous OS 5. Mais bon, je pense que c'est plus psychologique que réel. Mais en tout cas, pas de ralentissement notable.


----------



## Heatflayer (23 Novembre 2011)

Sinon tu as l'option du Black Friday, iPad 2 neuf avec une petite réduction !


----------



## Bibuu_ (23 Novembre 2011)

S'qui est bien, c'est que le 1 à la 3G. Mais si elle ne l'utiliseras qu'à la maison et que vous avez le wifi, ça sert pas à grand chose...
Je prendrais le 2 quand même moi, 16go c'est déjà pas mal. J'ai un iPhone 16go et il me reste 9go de libre, malgré pas mal de jeux, app, ...


----------



## ToTTo (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

Moi ce que je ferais c'est :

Le premier iPad est moins bien que le nouveau iPad 2, donc moi je te conseil l'iPad 2, je l'ai en 32 Go 3G.
Mais le 16 Go est bien aussi.
Après sa dépend, sa serais un usage permanent ou que de temps en temps ? 

Cordialement,
ToTTo.


----------



## exocet_39 (23 Novembre 2011)

Une utilisation plutôt occasionnel , non professionnel.

Le 2 me semble bien même avec 16Go.


----------



## novomax (24 Novembre 2011)

16Go c'est vite rempli quand même car en vrai ca équivaut à quoi 13Go de libre, quelque chose comme ca, non ?

Si elle a un peu de musique et qu'elle souhaite la mettre dessus, elle n'aura plus de place du tout.

Et franchement, IOS5 et l'Ipad1 ca marche très bien chez moi, je trouve qu'il est encore largement assez puissant pour une utilisation multimédia, internet, ce que je pense lui suffira 

Enfin bref, faut que tu cibles en fonction de son utilisation potentielle. Après c'est sûr que si c'est juste pour être chez soi, consulter internet et mettre 2-3films 16Go sont suffisants.


----------



## exocet_39 (24 Novembre 2011)

Le mieux serait de lui demander, mais fini la surprise.

Merci pour vos témoignages.


----------



## kamabazol (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je me suis posé la même question avec en plus l'hésitation avec un macbook air.
J'ai donc pris un ipad 1(refurb) en me disant que je le revendrais sans trop de perte s'il ne m'allait pas.
64GO car il devra stocker mes photos en voyage.
3G car j'ai deja une clé 3G de 100MG/mois dans mon abonnement internet  orange.

et,surprise, je ne sert plus de mon ordi que pour les logiciels incontournable comme LR pour la photo.
pour voir ses mails, aller sur le net lire ses journaux, consulter des fichiers,  et regarder ses video sur cet excellent petit écran, cet outil est parfait.

il faut bien entendu être attentif à fermer les programmes inutiles et le seul bug constaté est l'écran qui refuse de reprendre sa dimension normale dans certains cas (je n'ai pas encore trouvé de relation avec certaines appli ou manuvres). 
La: redémarrage obligatoire. c'est arrivé 2 fois en 15 jours.

l'ordinateur est enfin devenu un engin ménagé utilisable par tous .(comme un aspirateur)
Je pense qu'il répond aux besoins réel de la grande majorité des utilisateur d'ordi en utilisation domestique.
il ne lui manque plus que l'autonomie total pour charger et échanger des fichiers sans être lié a un ordi "maitre".


----------

